

Ask HN: Does anyone know what this kind of tiled web background this is? - Flam

I've been noticing more and more sites using a tiled, granular background as seen here http://www.colorzilla.com/firefox/<p>Does anyone know what these are called?  I'm looking for a tutorial to make them (or if it exists, a website that generates them)
======
dunielson
The background is a seamless texture. A google search with those for keywords
will bring you a bunch of info. A quick tutorial for creating your own:
[http://pegaweb.com/tutorials/web-page-backgrounds/web-
page-b...](http://pegaweb.com/tutorials/web-page-backgrounds/web-page-
backgrounds.htm)

~~~
Flam
I know about seamless textures. I'm asking about that specific granular type
of texture. Does it have a name? I could have sworn someone on HN made a
generator for these things just a few days ago.

~~~
kingsidharth
Photoshop has it. Not sure what they are called though. Are you looking for
this: <http://noisegen.krisnoble.co.uk/> ?

~~~
Flam
Wasn't that site, but similar. Thanks though, this is good enough.

------
squidbot
Looks like it could be Perlin noise applied to a bump map. Edit: In fact,
almost certain, see the third texture in this link:
[http://www.texturemaker.com/help/functions/generator_perlinn...](http://www.texturemaker.com/help/functions/generator_perlinnoise.htm)

------
kingsidharth
Make this texture in a graphic program and repeat on x & y axis.
<http://data.colorzilla.com/images/back.gif>

------
towndrunk
I have found some great tips/tutorials regarding graphics at
<http://www.smashingmagazine.com/>

------
bradleyjoyce
a quick imitation would be (using Adobe Fireworks):

    
    
       1. create a new doc
       
       2. add a rectangle
    
       3. set the fill color to your choosing
    
       4. set the texture to something like sandpaper @ 30%
    

Donesky!

Screenshot:
[http://img.skitch.com/20101103-mudstgaqysxkr6rr5d4jkg83f3.jp...](http://img.skitch.com/20101103-mudstgaqysxkr6rr5d4jkg83f3.jpg)

~~~
Flam
I don't have photoshop, but thanks for the tutorial for when I do get it :)

~~~
bradleyjoyce
I use Fireworks.. but I would venture to guess just about any image editing
software would use a similar process :-)

